# Church plant meeting location



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2010)

After posting a brief update ( http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/ministry-update-58491/ ) about our church plant I thought that some people might enjoy a look at our meeting place.

First here is where I would like to move to. It is a former car dealership right in our downtown core. Very high visibility, with a lot of daytime ministry/ outreach opportunities. The left end of the building now has a DVD rental store, a record shop, & a comic book store. The costume shop in the photo was a short term trennent & the rest of the space is vacant.







Here is where we are meeting now. About 4 blocks away. The building is a farmers market & we rent the "demonstration kitchen, it is sort of like a TV cooking show set.


----------

